# Tristan and Isolde



## Prince of Cats (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey dear TTFers,

I have a guilty fascination with Old Europe. I'm out the door now to the closest library I could find with an old translation of this love story from the middle ages that I read contains valuable artifacts of pre-christian and celtic life. Has anyone else read this story? I see too that there are many adaptations and even a recent movie.

Keep readin' em! :*)
PoC


----------



## Sulimo (May 22, 2011)

I read it in Mallory's La Morte d'Arthur in The Book of Sir Tristram of Lyoness, but man that was a long time ago. That's a book I definitely need to read again.


----------

